# cross-country drive



## seeking existence (Jan 26, 2022)

Not sure if this is the most accurate place to post and hoping this post can get the most views here. I need my Prius Prime driven from Los Angeles, California to Flint, Michigan (or close by place in midwest eg Detroit Chicago we can talk about it) sometime mid February or earlier. Looking for reliable driver (s) who would like to drive a PHEV hybrid car with 60 mpg literally 4-6 fill ups for a comfortable cross country drive. Also a possibility to use the car as a cross country carpool caravan I don't mind. Only request please don’t lose or wreck the car lol

I am flexible and you can take your time to drive and travel around off the beaten path if you want to. The car just needs to get to me by / before mid February

Please message me your trip plans if interested: [email protected] 916-623-5512

Thanks !


----------



## Waldorf (Jan 26, 2022)

I'd love to do that! But I'm in NYC I'm an excellent driver, with a spotless record, no felonies, and established in Brooklyn and Pennsylvania. However....I'd have to fly to CA to get your car, which I don't really mind but it would make the cost skyrocket, and a ticket, alone is like 220? On a good day from NYC or even Avoca PA to Cali but if you can't find anyone, and it's an emergency and u needed your car and can't take time off, I'd do it with my brother, since he's doing nothing I assume and has a CDL, and I am successful enough to do what I want where I want so long as I have my Alienware with me.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 26, 2022)

I am really surprised someone hasn’t jumped on this.


----------

